# British Summertime?



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Too many wet dog walks today and why oh why does it always tip it down at 3:15pm?

Thank heavens for equafleece dog suit - only Kiki's extremeties to dry off.

And on a totally different theme, but just because - we have had a seal on our beach. Apparently it came on shore to moult. It spent three days rolling around on the shingle and occasionally going for a short splosh in the sea and then it left for good during the night.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

what a great shot of the seal! And of Kiki too of course.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the heating on (end of May !!!) and hate wet dog walks as it takes me so long to dry them all  

We need some cockapoo fun tonight on ILMC ... cheer us all up


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Kiki is so sweet! Can we do a picture theme night again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Awww Kiki is so sweet! Can we do a picture theme night again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


start it up! I want cavapoo

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok!! Sorted...we not had a photo fest for ages!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hopefully she's had chance to dry out this weekend, a little reprieve in the rain xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We just had a thunderstorm... Lightening and all! Rain didn't take any time to fall. Totally depressing! Argh!


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww..but Kiki does look cute all wet! Great seal shot too.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Which equafleece dog suit do you have Marzi? I've only today realised how wet a Cockapoo gets in the rain! I've looked on the equafleece website but there's a few different ones. Would you recommend?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Raining all day here .. wet dogs and a soggy JoJo


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Just brought Monty a new Waterproof coat, was sick of him getting wet all the time! His Equafleece is too small for him now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we are soggy over here today too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Twinkle Toes said:


> Which equafleece dog suit do you have Marzi? I've only today realised how wet a Cockapoo gets in the rain! I've looked on the equafleece website but there's a few different ones. Would you recommend?


Kiki has the equafleece dog suit 18-20". It was a bit big on her when she we first got it (when she was about 5 months) but perfect now.
Cannot praise it enough - sometimes when I take it off her it weighs almost as much as she does - it is so full of water, but she is completely dry under it.
I did get her a mac from another site - but it is loose on the neck and she gets very wet inside it, also it rustles and she is not as comfortable wearing it.
We have a day time green equafleece and a bright pink one which is brilliant in the winter on dark morning or evening walks - for those of us with black dogs spotting them in the dark can be tricky!
Have attached a few pics - showing no restriction of movement, visibility and unsatisfactory mac.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki has the equafleece dog suit 18-20". It was a bit big on her when she we first got it (when she was about 5 months) but perfect now.
> Cannot praise it enough - sometimes when I take it off her it weighs almost as much as she does - it is so full of water, but she is completely dry under it.
> I did get her a mac from another site - but it is loose on the neck and she gets very wet inside it, also it rustles and she is not as comfortable wearing it.
> We have a day time green equafleece and a bright pink one which is brilliant in the winter on dark morning or evening walks - for those of us with black dogs spotting them in the dark can be tricky!
> Have attached a few pics - showing no restriction of movement, visibility and unsatisfactory mac.


Thanks Marzi, that's really helpful. So the fleece one is completely waterproof? They have ones on the site that look like the one you said was unsatisfactory and they look more waterproof than the fleece ones but I prefer the fleece. I just didn't think they'd be as waterproof.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am completely amazed at how water proof they are... and mud proof - Von has a wonderful pic of Meadow after a Muckheap moment - the contrast between the clean bits that were covered by her fleece and the dirty bits that weren't are amazing!
Obviously they could get waterlogged after extended swimming (!) but they cope very well with wet walks and running through wet grass.
You do need to brush out legpits carefully after they've been wearing their fleece as they can cause friction mats.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Oooh thanks Marzi. I can feel a purchase coming on. If Ralph sits still long enough for me to measure him that is!


----------

